# New to DIY Fertilizing



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hello all,

I have always used commercially prepared fertilizers for my planted tank and am getting ready to make the jump to making my own. As I am new to this area, I was hoping for some advice. I have read up on the EI and PPS methods and found a few different recipes for mixes, but, realizing that there is no "right" answer to this question, I was hoping for some advice considering my setup and conditions.

I have ordered a pound each of KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, and MgSO4. I already use seachem flourish for my micros, so I am just looking for macro fertilization here. I have a gallon of distilled water and am wondering how much of each to add and how to dose those macros and my seachem micros. 

Ideally, I would like to fertilize 1-2x weekly and (due to travel, etc) do water changes every two weeks.

Here are some of the tank parameters:
90gal heavily planted amazon planted
~200w PC light, 48w actinic for coloration
Pressurized CO2 at 2bps
Gravel substrate
18 cardinals, 6 corys, 5 otos, cherry shrimp
pH 7.6, KH 13, NO3 0 (I have not been adding macros for the last couple weeks, which I guess is why I have BGA... hoping to remedy soon!!)

Any advice on whether EI or PPS would best suit me and advice on preparing the fertilizer would be great!!

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Since your not able to do the 50% WC weekly you might want to look at PPS-Pro more but I've gone two weeks without the WC before without any horrible catastrophes using EI. EI gives faster more explosive growth but PPS-Pro gives good solid growth so it depends on what results your looking for.

I don't mix up solutions anymore I just dump it in dry. You could mix up small containers of everything and then just dump it in to save time.

- Brad


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks, Brad. That is the system that I was thinking of trying out. I was reading the guide for newbies here.

It seems to indicate that dosing needs to take place every day. Has anyone had luck just tripling the dose and doing it every three days, or doubling for every two days, etc?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Also, if I am using the PPS-Pro mix for macros, can I use the Flourish Complete for my micros? I notice the Flourish Complete has macros in it, so I am wondering if by dosing the normal amount of PPS-Pro macro solution AND Flourish Complete for micros if I will be overdosing my macros??

Thanks in advance!
Ben


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Yes Flourish is a micro additive and will work as well as CSM+B.

- Brad


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

EI does not have to force faster growth than any other system that does not use nutrient limitation, and can also be hybridized with other systems. You can reduce your light levels from what you have now, change your water every two weeks, and carry on. Any system of fertilization should have the same option for lower light to slow growth rates and nutrient demands. 

Regardless of method, you're going to have to find a way to dose more than a day or two a week if you want high density. You can try changing your tank over to an enriched substrate, but personally I find it a lot more limiting and a lot harder work than just dosing. A drip system or paristoltic pump may be worth looking in to. You could even automate water changes if you feel like getting obsessive.

It'd be nice to see your plant species list. Depending on what you're keeping, it may be as easy as reducing to 1wpg and dosing twice on the same day, along with dropping in a high nutrient substrate.

-Philosophos


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

There no problem using PPS-Pro mix for macros with Flourish complete. Flourish complete has very little macros in it.


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice. I think that I am going to look into some sort of automated dosing system. The peristaltic pump is a bit outside of my price range right now, but I am looking into the eheim liquidoser. It seems to be discontinued at many stores for some reason. 

Anyone have thoughts on the liquidoser?

Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyone have any idea about the liquidoser? I can't seem to find it in stock....


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

You know, it's something I just haven't seen around. I'm not finding much for results online; one place for $70 and another for $115.

If you want a tank that doesn't take much work, I'd recommend selecting simple species under low, even light. Something like a row of T8's in the 1-1.5wpg range, skip the picky ground covers, head for ferns and swords. With some CO2, heavy feeding and weekly dosing, you should be able to work your self into a low maintenance tank.

If there were a way of keeping advanced species in mid to high light with minimal upkeep for low prices, I'm sure we'd all be headed that way. As it is, there are trade-offs depending on your goals. What are you looking to accomplish? What sort of plants would leave you satisfied with your tank, how difficult are they, and can you meet their needs?

-Philosophos


----------

